# Would you run dbol with tren?



## underscore (Nov 8, 2010)

Would you run dbol with Tren in a cycle? Not to kick start but run the dbol at week 3-4 for 4 weeks total?  I would imagine you would have high BP with this synergy. What is your opinion?


----------



## BillHicksFan (Nov 8, 2010)

underscore said:


> Would you run dbol with Tren in a cycle? Not to kick start but run the dbol at week 3-4 for 4 weeks total? I would imagine you would have high BP with this synergy. What is your opinion?


 
Dbol and tren is an awesome mix. 

Edit- I forgot to add that I had my blood pressure checked whilst using these compounds and it was fine. I also experienced very little water retention.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes, I would.  Heck, I used to run tren along with drol and dbol.  I just try not to do it so often.  And I'm talking tren ace, not enan.  I would not suggest a newbie to take this path, but some of the older guys do just fine with it.


/V


----------



## underscore (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok, sounds good. I have the dbols lying around and I was thinking of starting it now at week 3. I'll give it a shot and keep an eye on my BP.


----------



## SFW (Nov 8, 2010)

^ yes. i love long tren e cycles with super oral abuse all up in that bitch.


----------



## EOD (Nov 8, 2010)

Your right Mr.Fantastico who doesn't loveintestinal leakage with a hint of liver coriasis


----------



## XYZ (Nov 8, 2010)

Dbol makes everything better!


----------



## Grozny (Nov 9, 2010)

underscore said:


> Would you run dbol with Tren in a cycle? Not to kick start but run the dbol at week 3-4 for 4 weeks total?  I would imagine you would have high BP with this synergy. What is your opinion?



pretty bad mix, now if u run tren&dbol u will lose your sex drive mate..tren should be run with test really imo..


----------



## pyes (Nov 9, 2010)

Most do not mix the 2 however, because dbol is known more for a bulking cycle and tren for strength/cutting cycle.


----------



## ROID (Nov 9, 2010)

tren is the fucking bomb shizzle nizzle.

I bulk and lose a few % fat at the same time all in about 6 weeks. 

Never ran tren with dbol but I did use tren alone one time and it gave me weird thoughts, anxiety like thoughts.


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 9, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Yes, I would.  Heck, I used to run tren along with drol and dbol.  I just try not to do it so often.  And I'm talking tren ace, not enan.  I would not suggest a newbie to take this path, but some of the older guys do just fine with it.
> 
> 
> /V



V what is your opinion on running a cycle along these lines

1-12 Test Cyp 1gram/week
1-12 Tren E 800mg/week
1-4  Drol 100mg/day
1-12HGH 5iu 5on2off

do you foresee a problem with running 2 19-nors ? or would the Tren E not have built up enough by the time i quit the Drol ??

Dying to try this and i have it all lined up ready to go in Jan/Feb just getting the bf% down and loading up on the hgh at 5iu 5on2off at the moment..


----------



## ROID (Nov 9, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> V what is your opinion on running a cycle along these lines
> 
> 1-12 Test Cyp 1gram/week
> 1-12 Tren E 800mg/week
> ...



I'm not the Victor but from reading some of his posts Growth needs to be run for an extended period. 6 months plus.

However, i would like you to try it for 3 months and report if you were able to notice any benefits


----------



## underscore (Nov 9, 2010)

Grozny said:


> pretty bad mix, now if u run tren&dbol u will lose your sex drive mate..tren should be run with test really imo..



 Yeah, I'm already running test/tren/hcg. I was talking about adding dbol on top of that.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 9, 2010)

Like ROID said, running GH for less than 6 months at a time is a waste, IMHO.  Some will argue that 4 months is enough, and it very well might be for them.  When I first started taking GH, all I noticed were the sides for the first 3 -4 months (CTS & joint bloat).  It wasn't till month 5 that I started to notice it's benefits.

Roast. your cycle looks good.  I'm not a fan of tren e, but it does work, and many people do prefer it over ace.  Most will tell you not to run tren for 12 weeks at a time as it does take it's toll on the body.  However, I've ran tren for 16 weeks at once and I was GTG after I had my blood work done.  And I still have a full head of hair.  Adding another 100mg of drol a week will most certainly be a heavy program for most.  I've done it, and I know guys that push the envelope even further.  

I'm not sure of your cycle experience, but I would in no way advise a newbie to run these compounds at these doses.  If you have ran enough cycles and know how your body reacts to these doses and compounds.....go for it.  Just be extra weary of the tren e, once that shit hits ya and you don't react well to it's sides, you'll be in for one painful slope for a couple weeks.


/V


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Nov 9, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Like ROID said, running GH for less than 6 months at a time is a waste, IMHO.  Some will argue that 4 months is enough, and it very well might be for them.  When I first started taking GH, all I noticed were the sides for the first 3 -4 months (CTS & joint bloat).  It wasn't till month 5 that I started to notice it's benefits.
> 
> Roast. your cycle looks good.  I'm not a fan of tren e, but it does work, and many people do prefer it over ace.  Most will tell you not to run tren for 12 weeks at a time as it does take it's toll on the body.  However, I've ran tren for 16 weeks at once and I was GTG after I had my blood work done.  And I still have a full head of hair.  Adding another 100mg of drol a week will most certainly be a heavy program for most.  I've done it, and I know guys that push the envelope even further.
> 
> ...



Same Thoughts.

Peace and Love


----------



## roastchicken (Nov 9, 2010)

thanks for the responses, and apologies on the thread high jack

i am running the HGH now at 5iu 5on2off i will contnue this for 3 months then begin cycle so i will be 3 months into hgh by the time i do my first jab.

I have used drol at 150mg for up to about 5 weeks and all i got was a bit swole and some oily skin and that was with poor estro control..

as far as tren on cycle i used tren ace for 14 weeks straight on my last run which was my 4th injectable cycle..hope that cleared a few points up

R


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 9, 2010)

underscore said:


> Would you run dbol with Tren in a cycle? Not to kick start but run the dbol at week 3-4 for 4 weeks total? I would imagine you would have high BP with this synergy. What is your opinion?


 Tren, Test and D-bol is a great stack.


----------

